# Zombie Gun



## devilmutt (Sep 29, 2012)

It's heavy, ugly, and a Hi Point, but it should be a fun plinker. I hope to get to the range sometime this week.

I had the ATI holographic sight and laser in the safe, the carbine with forward grip and extra mag was $303.

Hi Point 995TSFG in 9mm.


----------



## bulldog (Sep 29, 2012)

People knock Hipoints all the time but I have that gun and it is a great gun. Is it heavy yes. Is it dead nuts accurate out if the box, yes. I like mine and recommend them to people. Cheap gun that is cheap ish to shoot.


----------



## devilmutt (Sep 30, 2012)

I've never paid much attention to people's opinions on firearms, most form their opinions without ever shooting the firearm. One of my two carry guns is a Taurus, another brand that get ran down all the time. My Taurus 24/7 Pro C has shot a few thousand rounds of ammo without any hiccups. My other carry gun is a S&W 438 revolver, not a lot of rounds through it, but it has went bang every time I've squeezed the trigger.

I hit the range today with the Hi Point, it ate 100 rounds of bulk Federal, 50 rounds of Russian Tulammo, and 25 rounds of Federal Premium Hydra Shok ammo with no failures of any kind. This is a fun little gun to shoot!

10 rounds at 50 yards from the bench.


----------



## GTS225 (Oct 2, 2012)

The thread title kills me. What makes anyone think they can "kill" a zombie? Aren't they already dead? How can one "kill" a zombie _again_?

Oh.....wait.....you can do it in the movies, so it must be true.

tongue-in-cheek......sorry.

Roger


----------



## ncfishin (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice gun, great group. On the whole Zombie craze, I think it's totally related to the mass of people that are not prepared when some big crisis occurs. Not the undead movie zombies. There are a whole lot of people around that would go hungry and die if their way of life were to be suddenly taken away. I think these are the Zombies that creates the whole niche we see in advertising today. Anyway, I know it's kinda political, but that's just my 2 cents.


----------

